# Doc left a few eggs behind in EC and they ended up with one IVF baby & 2



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

natural conceptions, what are the chances!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2492473/Couple-underwent-IVF-discovered-conceived-triplets-NATURALLY-time.html


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I completely agree, that does not make sense to me, more likely is they had 3 embryos in the catheter by mistake!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

You can leave eggs behind at egg collection as each one has to be collected from its follicle  via needle. They might have been judged not mature or felt they had collected enough or as the article said the lady was in too much pain. Also some ovaries are hard to access. 
The bit that I thought was inaccurate  was that it is extremely common for IVF embryos to split! As far as I know its v rare.
Must have been a shock either way


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Delighted for the parents however it came about, but I just know this medically suspect story will now be enthusiastically recounted for years to come by those well meaning friends and relatives who taunt the genuinely infertile with examples of people having IVF then conceiving naturally 

And really, who has sex whilst recovering from EC, ouch!!

B xxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

bombsh3ll said:


> And really, who has sex whilst recovering from EC, ouch!!


Ha!! Good that they had it, cause I ll tell u what, it won't happen again any time soon


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

They may have had sex before EC and the sperm was waiting in the tube, but perhaps not polite to ask for the details!


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

nikki76 said:


> bombsh3ll said:
> 
> 
> > And really, who has sex whilst recovering from EC, ouch!!
> ...


I was physically fine after EC and we did the deed the day after. But my clinic made it very clear that it had to be "protected" sex.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I have heard of this happening before actually; there is a family local to my first clinic who had quadruplets the same way!  I believe it is possible (though must be very rare) and I thought that was why you're advised to abstain after EC


----------

